# Vintage Feather Fan Lacy Neck Scarffette by Lakshmi Moorty



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Vintage Feather and Fan Neck Scarffette by Lakshmi Moorty (the pattern sells for $6 and the scarf for $60. But Here is the Pattern free for you all. Any Yarn and any size Needles you like. I used RED HEART SHIMMER for Christmas time and size 11 needles. Cast on 18 stitches and knit Garter Stitch long enough to go around the neck. Knit in front and back of each stitch .36 stitches.Knit back. Row 1 Knit.Row 2 knit. Row 3 (K2tog) 6 times,(Yo K1) 12 times,(k2tog) 6 times,Row4 Knit. These 4 Rows form the Pattern. Repeat these 4 rows 4 times . Cast off. On the other End pick up 18 stitches and knit 2 rows,. Make Key Hole(Button Hole) by casting off 3 stitches in the middle and casting back on in the next row. Knit 2 rows. Knit in front and back to make 36 stitches. knit 1 row. Follow same pattern and cast off. Pull one end thru the hole.Viola! you have the Neck Scarffette. Enjoy and Happy Knitting!
Vintage feather and fan neck scarffette by Lakshmi Moorty 

(Edit Description) (Delete)

Lakshmi Moorty/Queen of cables and Lace.Love to knit Baby Layettes and Cable and lace Samplers, Crochet Flowers

Reply Quote Reply Edit Add New Attachment 




Knitting Forum -> Main Go to page: << 1 ... 6 7 

Quick Reply


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely piece.
You make the feather and fan sound so easy!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Correction. the pattern Row 2 should read purl . 
Row 1 Knit
Row 2 Purl
Row 3 K2 tog 6 times,(Yo, k1)12 times,K2tog 6 times
Row 4 knit.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

You are such a talented lady and your work is beautiful. My hat's off to you and thank you for your willingness to share.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, it is beautiful.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing- just what I was looking for and I can only hope mine looks as nice as yours does.


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. It is lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

A lovely scarf, thank you for being so kind as to let us have the pattern.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful scarf I will give it a try


----------



## carolcook34 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern. It's time I graduate from plain scarfs to big time.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you! Feather/Fan is gorgeous! Appreciate your work.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Love your name and title and your scarf. I couldn't find your pattern. Found another one, not quite as nice as yours. All searches led me back to this post. Something I am not understanding?
Lee


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Love your name and title and your scarf. I couldn't find your pattern. Found another one, not quite as nice as yours. All searches led me back to this post. Something I am not understanding?
> Lee


Hi Lee, the pattern is in the original post with a correction down a bit.

I love this, and believe I have just the yarn for it just screaming to be knitted up.

Thanks, Lynne


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing! I enjoy seeing all of your work


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Lakshmi-What a beautiful scarf! I have some beautiful cashmere that I have been hanging on to until I could find just the right project. I think your scarf is it. I have enough that I think I'll make one for my mom and one for my sister. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. That was very kind of you and much appreciated!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I am glad you can use the pattern. Enjoy. 
Lakshmi


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All,It's my pleasure to share Pattern for Red scarfette with all Knittingparadise members. For the love of Knitting.
Please post your Scarffette when you finish it. I am woring on a white one just to keep my neck warm to match the white snow outside!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern.The ladies at my craft club will certainly love this scarf.At the moment they are all into knitting The potato chip scarf.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice, I like the length of it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern. It's a beautiful scarf! :thumbup:


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

This will perfectly match some charity hats I'm making right now; Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

A lovely scarf. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love your beautiful scarf and the color. You are a very talented lady, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

The red is beautiful - just in time for Valentines! Great...


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Vintage Feather and Fan Neck Scarffette by Lakshmi Moorty (the pattern sells for $6 and the scarf for $60. But Here is the Pattern free for you all.
> 
> Lakshmi, it's sweet of you to share this lovely pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandy, I am glad you like the Pattern. It is my pleasure to share it. I am also a member of CGOA and KGOA. I lik e their Master Knitters Program. I have collected all cast Ons. So many Projects and SO MUCH yarn. Not enough time to knit and Crochet. I posted my Granny Square flower Afghan earlier. I shared that in CGOA in 2005 at the Oakland California meeting. May be you were there too. Please post your Scarffette when it is done. Lakshmi


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

So love this! Had to make one and it turrned out great! Thank you!!!


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

So love this! Had to make one and it turrned out great! Thank you!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

This is definitely on my todo list. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice! Will add to my to-do list. Feather and fan is one of my favorite patterns. Thanks for posting!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Soooooooo cute! A change from all the bow tie ones I have been doing.
Thank you.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is a hat to go with this. So cute.
http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Knitting/Projects/wavy_lace_beret.htm


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> Here is a hat to go with this. So cute.
> http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Knitting/Projects/wavy_lace_beret.htm


Yes the Beret and little sweater in the Feather and fan stitch is great. thanks.


----------



## CRAFTYCRITTER (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely scarf and thank you for the pattern......


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I have some BEADS screaming for this one!!!!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> I have some BEADS screaming for this one!!!!


Yes! That will be great a shiny touch!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > I have some BEADS screaming for this one!!!!
> ...


Beads go with everything!!!


----------

